# Defy frame question



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

I test rode a Defy Advanced 1 because they didn't yet have any Advanced Pros. The owner of the shop told me that the carbon framed Defys are all the same except for the SL which has a better grade of carbon. He said the 1 would feel the same as the Pro. As I wasn't as impressed with the Defy as I was with the Cannondale Synapse, I thought I would ask the experts on the forum, if they are the same frame makeup for the Pro and the 1? I expect the Pro won't feel any better to me than the 1, but am curious if my expectation is likely to be correct.

Edit: I think I've found my answer in another thread. It's regarding the Propel model, but I expect the same applies to the Defy models too.


----------



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

Both Advanced and Advanced Pro have the same frame - Toray T-700.


----------

